

Zach Will's GitHub "contributions" chart looks like the 1UP Mushroom - getdavidhiggins
https://github.com/zachwill

======
creepr
I was impressed until I looked at his commit history. He used a script to do
this:
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

